# My '08 Journal: A Day in the Life of FjordLove



## FjordLove (Jan 12, 2008)

'08 finally came! I was working on one of my poems at midnight, I didn't even notice the New Year. I know that it is late, but WHOOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

So happy [late] New Year. So far, '08 has been a good year. Nothing that awesome but nothing terrible which is good. I am going to turn 16 on February 18!!!!! YIPPEE!!!!!! Can't wait! 

So nervous for my drivers test in March. I just hope I won't crash like in those movies. Not that it's funny, but I just hope I don't. 

I got a new violin today. I have a recital on the 17th... nervous for that as well. I usually don't mess up, but with a new instrument to get used to, who knows what will happen! It comes out of tune really easily, so I am going to need to "break it in" like a pair of boots. 

A couple of days ago, I went over to my friend Sonja's house (she is the owner of a Percheron and a Thoroughbred *heart, heart* ). I practiced jumping on Apollo, the Thoroughbred. He is a chestnut and he is a perfect jumper! He just soars over the jumps! He is a 16hh stallion and i am in love with him!!!! His trot is very smooth and he is mellow, but he spooks at thunder.

Sometimes, I also ride Sonja's Percheron, Berry. He is a gentle giant, standing at 17hh. Sonja and I usually sit two to a bareback and it is awesome to ride through trails, while hikers stare at two 15 year old girls sitting on a Percheron. 

Well, that is pretty much it so far. I will check in every time something exciting or something that I want to share happens. Thanks for reading my "Journal" and commenting (if you did). 

~FjordLove


----------

